# Saudi King of the sky



## صهيل الاصيل (Apr 12, 2007)

​


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

And what a king he is! He is a beauty!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a perfect name for him, he is quite a gorgeous bird. I'm sure all the hens take notice of him.  

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats a nice bird, but i think you have included too many other ones,


----------

